# Experiences with good puppy food?



## kwb18 (Aug 13, 2007)

I am looking for a good puppy food that will help Milo get what he needs as far as nutrition goes. I've continually heard different things about different foods and I'm a little confused. Any advice would be great! He is almost 6 months old. thanks guys!


----------



## BullPunk77 (Jul 30, 2007)

i have been steering clear of the major puppy food brands found in most chain pet stores such as royal canine or eukanuba. my dog did not find them appealing and i found the ingredients to be sub par. i have been spending the extra cash and feeding tuck a grain free and more "biologically appropriate" food ( my vets words). I have been feeding orijen large breed puppy it is organic and is suppose to mimic the natural diet a dog would have. it is low in fillers and according to my local pet store owner it is made with fresh ingredients. i have also heard good things about evo products but they can be a bit rich for some dogs and candidae which can be fed to dogs of all ages. good luck finding the right food for your pup


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

Evo is not good for puppies IMO

either feed a puppy or all life stage food froom a company like the below to name a few 

timberwolf
merrick
nature's variety
Innova

then comes foods like
Canidea
Solid Gold

A regular pet store brand that is decent is natural Balance

There are tons of good ones out there

Stay away from corn, wheat, soy, BHA, by products and fillers

make sure the food has a a good meat source as the first ingred


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

All of the puppies in my home with the exception of Chalice ate Purina puppy food. We fed this to the pup while I was growing up too. All of my dogs with the exception of Chalice have had no health problems and all have lived a long time. My yellow lab who I recieved when she was 8 yrs old didn't even have puppy food they fed her olroy she is now 17 1/2 yrs old. If I were you I would find a food your dog likes and that you can afford and is available and stick with it.


----------



## J.HUFF (Dec 9, 2006)

I've personally used Solid Gold and I swear by it for a food that you can pick up at Petco instead of having to order/ship it.

I did a little test with Purina One and Solid Gold. I took Linkin off of Solid Gold and NuVet for one month and used Purina One for his main dry food. I didn't alter any other of his food/nutrition sources. (He also was fed raw eggs, meat, and veggies.) He put on extra fat very quickly and he became more "sluggish". He also was wanting to eat more often, but I kept the feeding quantities the same to ensure that it would be a fair comparison. I really like what Solid Gold has to offer and would like to try Timberwolf. The downside is having to order it ahead of time.


----------



## brogers (May 5, 2007)

I feed Tug Innova EVO red meat raw I noticed a few things 

1. Where I was feeding him 4 1/2 to 5 cups a day of Purina it takes no more than 2 3/4 cups to equal the purina.

2. His energy level is pretty high since he has been on it, its like he is on speed most of the time.

3. His coat looks a whole lot better than it used to.

4. His Poop is alot smaller than it used to be also which looks like his body is processing the food more efficiantly than before.

He will be 7 months old in about 2 weeks....I dont see any problems feeding him this food so far. I plan to do a few things differently when I start to weight pull him in the future but that is also the reason I decided to spend the extra money for this type of food, for his growth and development.


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

J.HUFF said:


> I've personally used Solid Gold and I swear by it for a food that you can pick up at Petco instead of having to order/ship it.
> 
> I did a little test with Purina One and Solid Gold. I took Linkin off of Solid Gold and NuVet for one month and used Purina One for his main dry food. I didn't alter any other of his food/nutrition sources. (He also was fed raw eggs, meat, and veggies.) He put on extra fat very quickly and he became more "sluggish". He also was wanting to eat more often, but I kept the feeding quantities the same to ensure that it would be a fair comparison. I really like what Solid Gold has to offer and would like to try Timberwolf. The downside is having to order it ahead of time.


I really don't like most of the Solid Gold formulas. They are _really_ low on fat, something like 6%-8%. Dogs use fat for energy, and you'll want to look for a feed with a little higher fat content.

EVO is not reccomended for puppies.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i think im one of the only people thats not a big fan of timberwolf, i have had my dog on it for about 3 to 3 1/2 months and i havent notices a change besides more poop. its pretty expensive also, plus the place im getting it at is upping the price on it at the end of the month


----------



## Chica (Aug 26, 2007)

*I use Bil Jac large breed puppy food. Is that bad or good? Vet saids that a good food,but not to get frozen kind*


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I feed both my girls INNOVA EAVO Reduced fat...its all life stages and it has 52% protein and 15% fat...which is nice is nice cause I have 5month old and a 5year old and this gives the puppy the protein she needs and doesnt cause my oldest to gain weight...Since the INNOVA is holistic I also feed them Nupro's powdered glucosamine supplement as a gravy on top of their mornng food....


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

MY MIKADO said:


> All of the puppies in my home with the exception of Chalice ate Purina puppy food. We fed this to the pup while I was growing up too. All of my dogs with the exception of Chalice have had no health problems and all have lived a long time. My yellow lab who I recieved when she was 8 yrs old didn't even have puppy food they fed her olroy she is now 17 1/2 yrs old. If I were you I would find a food your dog likes and that you can afford and is available and stick with it.


Everyone has been giving me bad reports about purina but ive been feeding it to her right on she loves it and its keeping her growing besides her head lol and im glad someone else has been feedin there puppies the same


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

i use Innova and Evo mixed for my pups and my adult dogs.....

The puppy kind for the pups and the adult kind for the adult 

They love the stuff!


----------



## SouthKakBully (Jul 23, 2007)

Has anyone used Merrick Puppy Food before? I was thinking about switching from Nutro Ultra Large Breed Puppy, because it makes my 11.5 week old pup sh*t a lot and sometimes he acts like he doesn't want to eat it.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Sydney said:


> I feed both my girls INNOVA EAVO Reduced fat...its all life stages and it has 52% protein and 15% fat...which is nice is nice cause I have 5month old and a 5year old and this gives the puppy the protein she needs and doesnt cause my oldest to gain weight...Since the INNOVA is holistic I also feed them Nupro's powdered glucosamine supplement as a gravy on top of their mornng food....


wow that's alot of protein! How active do you keep your dogs?


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

it is yes, but they run a good bit on a daily basis and Sydney is going to start pulling in the near future


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

ive heard froma lot of people now that to much protein is bad for pups, has thee been any studys on this and if so could comeone send it to me


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*I am confused too*

My kids eat Nutra something-er-other out of a lite purple bag but it seems they are such picky eaters. I did have them on Iams puppy food but they stopped eating so much. 
When I got the newest puppy everyone wanted her food, so I switched. I was feeding 5 cups a day total to the boy Lucky, and 4 cups a day to Ruthie. (My nine year old Miss Hannah hasn't switched her food; she is still eats Iams weight control Sr. for the most part but she'll eat the puppy food too.) and the newest puppy Angel is on the stuff in the lite purple bag. 
Sometimes they eat what I put down, sometimes they let it sit there. The younger dogs have been on this new food for @ 3weeks now and have slowed down thier appetites. I guess they'll eat when they get hungry but I don't want to miss anything. I've read it isn't good to switch food around so much. They like goat's milk in their food but sometimes they'll let that sit as well. I wonder since we are training with hotdogs now, I wonder if they are holding out for the "good stuff"?????


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

wheezie said:


> ive heard froma lot of people now that to much protein is bad for pups, has thee been any studys on this and if so could comeone send it to me


I heard that too when I was looking for pup food...and no one could support it, if someone sends you something can you forward it or post the link


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

It's not the protein. EVO is not reccomended for puppies because of the unbalanced levels of calcium and phosphorus.


----------



## Xxpatch1987xX (Jul 15, 2007)

I feel like a bad mommy lol.... I feed her what she will eat basically... :-( She is VERY picky and so i have tried alot of brands but for some odd reason she ate some of my moms mini "snauz" food and it was gravy train she loves it so wow im really low on the "dog food pole"..... Then she occasionaly wants Diamond dog food *something i get at feed store* 
:roll:


----------

